# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Scherpe pijn borstbeen

## casvries

Hallo,

drie dagen geleden gestoeid met een voormalig vechtsportleraar. Uiteraard de instructies niet opgevolgt en me "schrap gezet" bij een greep. Er knakte iets in/op/tussen mijn borstbeen voor mijn gevoel met een acute felle pijn. Het gevoel begon met een druk op mijn bortsbeen (alsof er een koe op zat) en dat veranderde in een pijn die alleen word gevoeld bij bv heel hard de neus ophalen, of een hoestbui of een draaibeweging. Nu drie dagen verder straalt de pijn uit het niets een beetje uit naar rechts over mijn ribben. Eerder zeurend dan zeer pijnlijk. De pijn begon echt midden op mijn plexus (4 cm waar de onderste ribben samenkomen). Bij drukken op die plek (precies tussen twee ribben voel ik een scherpe pijn. 

Eerder gescheurt of gekneusd is mijn grootste vraag. Dit kwam niet door een "klap" maar door veel teveel tegenkracht geven tijdens een rare positie tijdens een greep.

Alvast bedankt voor de reacties

Casper

----------

